# Adrenal Glland tumor



## Two Vizslas (Jul 8, 2015)

My ten year old was recently diagnosed with a adrenal gland tumor. They were not able to remove it due to its proximity to the aorta & vena cava. Is there anyone that has any experience with this? She has not shown any symptoms from the gland that frequently occurs due to a tumor, but she is getting a lot of fluid buildup in the abdomen. So far 4.6 liters of fluid have been removed.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I have had no experience with any dog having that condition, but just wanted to offer my moral support. I'm sure this is heartbreaking for you. Maybe another member will chime in with some helpful advice. Have you talked to a second Veterinarian about it? Just wondering. It's good that she hasn't shown symptoms (besides the fluid buildup) because maybe that means she is at least comfortable.


----------



## Two Vizslas (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for your response & moral support. Adrenal gland tumors represent 0.7% of all dog tumors according to what I read. So vets don't have much experience with it. The malignant kind is also rare in humans. They believe it is not metastatic, but could choke off the blood supply vessels. We are trying holistic methods. If successful, I will certainly share with the group. It is our only hope at this time.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If going the holistic route, I'd definitely recommend researching tumeric paste. I've heard both anecdotes and seen some research showing good results from it.


----------



## Two Vizslas (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks. we are using Tumeric powder on her food. I found a recipe to make Tumeric paste which is just the powder & water.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Throw some ground black pepper in there too as it makes the turmeric more effective.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

Two Vizslas, I'm sorry to hear about your V 

I think you have nothing to lose by giving your dog Golden Paste. I have already seen a lot of comments from users in the Facebook group dedicated to this of their success with this. There is an official recipe, easy to make, and each batch makes a lot which you can freeze.

You can join the Turmeric User Group on Facebook, which offers a lot of advice.

Here is an extract from the group files with the link and recipe:

GOLDEN PASTE RECIPE BY DR. DOUG ENGLISH

http://www.turmericlife.com.au/turmeric-recipes-golden-paste/



GOLDEN PASTE (known in the group as GP)





1/2 cup turmeric powder (125 mls) (60 grams)

1 cup water (250 mls), and 1 cup in reserve if needed

1/3 cup (70 mls) cold pressed Olive or Coconut oil 

1 1/2 teaspoons fresh ground black pepper (one and a half teaspoons) 



Omit pepper if you cannot tolerate it. Turmeric will still be improved in absorption by cooking the paste and by the inclusion of oil, but will be less effective without pepper.


Place turmeric and water in pan, bring to the boil then reduce to a simmer (just below the boil) over gentle heat until you have a thick paste. This should take about 7 - 10 minutes and you will probably need to add additional water along the way. Add the pepper and oil at the end of cooking. Stir well (a whisk is ideal) and allow to cool. Store in sterilised glass jar and refrigerate. 


Will keep for two weeks, refrigerated. Freeze a portion if you think you have too much to use within two weeks.


----------

